# Pet Insurance for pre-existing condition



## ChocolateTabby (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi,
We have twin cats and one of them had osteo carcoma 2 years ago and had to have his back leg removed. They're insured with Lloyds who are about to disband their insurance company. Can anyone recommend an insurance company who would insure our cat and provide cover if, god forbid, he got cancer again? Virgin, Sainsbury's, Pet Plan have all said no.
Thanks for your help


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Really sorry to hear about your cat but glad he has recovered well.

As far as I know, most insurance companies will not cover for pre-existing conditions. Do Lloyds not have another company taking over their existing clients? This is really unfair of them not to have made the provision.

I am with VetsMedicover, but I think they will say the same as the companies you have already contacted. You could try anyway though

VetsMediCover - Specialists in Pet Insurance Lifetime Cover

Good Luck!


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

I'm in the same boat. Trying to get insurance to cover Sybil who has a heart murmur but her ultrasound proves there are no structural defects. And would like to move the boys but both have had gastro so wouldn't be covered for that again :

So far no-one is willing to take those conditions on and I suspect it is endemic to the industry - refusing as much as they can even with proof that it isn't really pre-existing is acceptable, as everyone will do the same.

I plan to keep trying but most won't even call me back once they've heard I want to discuss something they classify as pre-existing. Best of luck!


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

K337 said:


> I'm in the same boat. Trying to get insurance to cover Sybil who has a heart murmur but her ultrasound proves there are no structural defects.!


Unless the murmur is specifically a symptom of/related to heart disease then it's extremely unlikely to be the reason for a claim at a later stage anyway! Given the fact that in younger animals most are transient and tend to resolve on their own anyway, I'm not sure what the insurance company is concerned about!

Out of interest, has she ever been slightly anaemic at any stage? This can cause murmurs and once treated or otherwise then the murmurs cease! Concurrent illness is another factor for which the same applies.


----------



## AlbertRoss (Feb 16, 2009)

Firstly, there isn't ANY insurance company which will cover a pre-existing condition. Sorry.

However (I've posted this elsewhere):
If you were covered by Halifax/Lloyds you should write to them and complain that they have a duty to "treat you fairly" under the Financial Services and Markets Act 2000. Cancelling a lifetime policy isn't 'treating you fairly'. If they reply, as one would expect, by telling you they have all sorts of get out clauses and they didn't really mean 'lifetime' anyway, then write and complain to the FSA, 25 The North Colonnade, Canary Wharf, London E14 5HS giving details of your policy, when you took it out and what response you have received from them. The FSA will then take it up on your behalf.

You must WRITE - not phone. And keep copies of whatever you send or they send you.

It's a slim chance but there's a lot of movement to get people to do this and the FSA are obligated to look at your complaint.


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

Ianthi said:


> Unless the murmur is specifically a symptom of/related to heart disease then it's extremely unlikely to be the reason for a claim at a later stage anyway! Given the fact that in younger animals most are transient and tend to resolve on their own anyway, I'm not sure what the insurance company is concerned about!
> 
> Out of interest, has she ever been slightly anaemic at any stage? This can cause murmurs and once treated or otherwise then the murmurs cease! Concurrent illness is another factor for which the same applies.


Yes, I was surprised but my vet suggested providing a copy of the scans to our insurance policy provider so that we could show there were no structural defects.

As far as I'm aware she has had no other health issues apart from a bit of 'dire rear' as we transferred her to our cat food brands (one taste and she wouldn't eat her old food that was mixed in, but around it). We got her at ~7 months but the breeders vet had no indication of a murmur and were very surprised. Our temp vet said grade 2 and our normal vet said borderline grade 1/2.

I plan to take her back in a few months to see if it has cleared further, fingers crossed.


----------



## francyodd (Sep 19, 2012)

VetsMediCover now offer insurance for pets with pre-existing conditions if they have not received treatment in the past 24 months.


----------



## Sally Hayward (Apr 14, 2013)

Vets Medicover launched their new policies at the beginning of February...they say they will cover any conditions provided your pet has been* treatment and symptom free* for 2 years. As this is a new policy from new underwriters you should treat with care as they have no real track record... but it may be worth checking out.


----------



## AlbertRoss (Feb 16, 2009)

Having recently claimed for a dog which we've only had for 18 months and whose previous medical history was from Spain and effectively unavailable, I'm happy to report that they paid out (over £800) within a few days. No problem at all.


----------

